# would you date someone with a prosthetic leg?



## thaking (Jan 11, 2013)

So this girl I've been talking to this girl from of dating site for about a week now and shes really nice not that good looking but just an hour ago she comes out and tells me she has a prosthetic leg I feel sad for her then if I stop talking to her I'll look like a *** but I'm not sure what to do ill probably continue to talk to her. Then I thought to myself I've sent lots of messages to girls and never get a reply I must be really hidious that the only girl I can get is one with a prosthetic leg then I think if she didn't have a prosthetic leg she probably wouldnt talk to me I'm just a bit down about the whole situation what do you guys think .


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

I don't know tbh with you. One of my phobias unfortunately are people with limbs missing - I know it sounds weird but it actually really scares me.

But what's the harm in carrying on speaking?

Is she pretty? Is she nice to you?

If so, don't let it stop you . Things don't _have_ to escalate from friendship if you don't want it to.


----------



## EnigmaticKid (Jan 19, 2014)

I wouldn't. But that's the matter of personal preference.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Of course I would. That's not going to put nearly as much of a damper on the relationship as my social anxiety.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I probably would if I was attracted to her. It's likely not her fault she lost her leg. I would think people who are in those situations are mentally stronger than the average person.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Of course I would.


----------



## idioteque (May 21, 2012)

Give me her number and I'll talk to her instead.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, nobody is saying that you can't be turned off or feel uncomfortable by that but to stop talking to someone just because of that does seem quite shallow.

I'd say you should continue talking to her, maybe you'll grow fond of her enough as to bypass that flaw and if not then you could still make a good friend and also become a better person in the process.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow, knowing the nature of SAS I thought the question was going to be from a person who has a prosthetic leg and is worried about being rejected by others, and I was going to reassure them their fears are mostly unfounded...talk about a surprise. :|



thaking said:


> ...I must be really hidious that the only girl I can get is one with a prosthetic leg then I think if she didn't have a prosthetic leg she probably wouldnt talk to me I'm just a bit down about the whole situation what do you guys think .


Stop and think for a moment...that maybe this girl is feeling the exact same way you are? "Guys never message me, it must be this hideous leg of mine. Maybe this guy is just really desperate and down on his luck and that's the only reason he's still replying to me. Either that or he just pities me. If I had both my legs maybe guys would like me more. Surely this guy will end up bailing out on me too.  "

And ask yourself...do you really feel that an artificial limb is such a horrible thing that anybody who has one feels the need to "settle" for somebody who is "hideous" and far beneath them...?

If you're not attracted to her, then you're not attracted to her...but I'd urge you to at least think your feelings over before rejecting somebody over something that IMO is so trivial. I can't help but feel you're thinking of rejecting her not because of her leg but because you fear being rejected first. You even assume in your post that if she didn't have this artificial leg, surely she'd be rejecting you outright. :| The artificial leg is just your "excuse" to turn her down first and save face (IMO).


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

It's a leg.
If that isn't clear enough for you, _yes,_ I would_._


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

If I found her attractive and liked her personality sure why not.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wouldnt mind


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I would.

But I'm not on board with shaming people for refusing to. On what moral grounds is it more unacceptable to reject on account of missing a leg than rejecting for having an unappealing face?

I know that society has conditioned us to take pity on the physically disabled (something they probably resent), but the concept is the same. *You're not obligated to date anyone*. Can't have it both ways.

So if you don't want to date her OP, don't. You'll be doing the both of you a favor.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Reminds me of that movie: Deuce Bigalo

Yeah, it's just a leg, if your wife lost a leg due to a car accident, you'd still remain faithful and love her I hope, so why the heck should this girl's leg situation prevent you from getting to know her on a deeper level, hm? Just remain cool and keep talking to her and don't over think it. 

I'm not shaming you, everyone has "preferences" I just respectfully disagree that if she has a nice personality to you and you find her attractive, why'd you pass up on the chance of love. I don't know, do what feels right in your heart!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

What's wrong with a prosthetic leg? I think that would be really cool! As someone above mentioned, the person's probably very emotionally strong and interesting! Like god, it's just a leg and if you have that much of a leg fetish, at least she has the other one -.-


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Since SA guys hardly get any chances I'd go for it. Even with a prosthetic leg she's still probably getting triple the messages you get so if you don't take her, someone else will. I'm at the point where I'm too desperate for standards anyway...


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Wow, knowing the nature of SAS I thought the question was going to be from a person who has a prosthetic leg and is worried about being rejected by others, and I was going to reassure them their fears are mostly unfounded...talk about a surprise. :|
> 
> Stop and think for a moment...that maybe this girl is feeling the exact same way you are? "Guys never message me, it must be this hideous leg of mine. Maybe this guy is just really desperate and down on his luck and that's the only reason he's still replying to me. Either that or he just pities me. If I had both my legs maybe guys would like me more. Surely this guy will end up bailing out on me too.  "
> 
> ...


I love your response


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

It's only a leg. I'm not perfect either


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

What part of the leg is it? Is it below the knee or the entire leg including the thigh? I'm only asking because to answer your question OP, I actually have a thing for women's legs. I think legs are very sexy and are an essential part to the physical attractiveness of a woman. But that's just me. Now considering this, I would most likely not be too attracted to her physically speaking if it were the entire leg including the thigh. Would I stop talking to her? No I wouldn't. If she's a nice, compassionate person then she seems like a great friend to have.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd take a chick with no limbs at all.


----------



## thaking (Jan 11, 2013)

@Vianna I'm just saying I think she's just settling for me because its probably difficult for hr to find someone I've sent so many messages and I've only had 3 conversations . I must be really unattractive and its getting me down .


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I use to date a girl with a prosthetic leg her name was Eileen and she loved going to IHOP eventually she left me and became a groupie for Dexys Midnight Runners who would let anybody c** on her for a few dollars they even wrote a cool jingle about it.

Seriously, yes I would date her if I liked her can't imagine it bothering me.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I lived with cousins briefly and was hanging out for a while with my cousins friends. There was a girl who was fun, cute, wore longish hippie skirts, and had a prosthetic leg--and a boyfriend. I hung out with and briefly dated her brother. If the situation were reversed and her brother was the one with the prosthetic leg, I still would've gone out with him because I liked him.

However, it doesn't sound like you were attracted to this girl, even before she told you about her leg, so I think you should tell her you're not interested in her romantically. You don't feel a spark or connection.

And I think the real issue is you're disappointed you're not hearing from girls you _are_ attracted to. So take some new selfies, post some new pics. Better yet, try to do something (the more interesting the better) with someone and have them take pics or have someone take pics of you hanging out with that friend or family member. Just to make yourself more interesting. And reread your profile to see how it makes you come across. If you were a female, is there anything in there that'd make you wanna date you? If not, put some things in there that would and take out the discouraging stuff.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

thaking said:


> Then I thought to myself I've sent lots of messages to girls and never get a reply I must be really hidious that the only girl I can get is one with a prosthetic leg then I think if she didn't have a prosthetic leg she probably wouldnt talk to me I'm just a bit down about the whole situation what do you guys think .


Look, if you're not interested in her (*for whatever reason that may be*), then just let her go. As has been said in here, it would be for the best.

If you think there's potential, then keep talking to her, but don't lead her on just because you feel guilty over a disability.



euphoria04 said:


> ...I'm not on board with shaming people for refusing to. On what moral grounds is it more unacceptable to reject on account of missing a leg than rejecting for having an unappealing face?
> 
> I know that society has conditioned us to take pity on the physically disabled (something they probably resent), but the concept is the same. *You're not obligated to date anyone*. Can't have it both ways.
> 
> So if you don't want to date her OP, don't. You'll be doing the both of you a favor.


^ Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, if I liked the person. Then nothing like that would matter.


----------



## WastedYouth0123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Is there a connection between you two?


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

are you nuts? Of course not.


----------



## twistedtree (Jan 24, 2014)

I think you should stop talking to her. Regardless of her prosthetic, she deserves someone that isn't going to call her ugly and only talk to her because she's the only one that will reply.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

DUDE . . . . omg . . . . . . . . . 

Prosthetic limbs are kinda cool ? ? ? ? Ever watched Star Wars ? ? Duh . . 

Oh well . Let's look at the bright side ; 

One less couple on Earth :twisted


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Never saw a girl my age with a prosthetic limb, so I wouldn't be able to answer. The thought of it is a turn off to me, but the outcome could depend on what she has going for her.

Anyways, you're not going to continue messaging her just out of pity, are you? At least be honest about your intentions or lack thereof. I presume you've already made your choice and you're not quite attracted to her - from the vibe I'm getting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nah it wouldn't bother me, but it doesn't matter what other people think but what you think.


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

if i liked her


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

I probably wouldn't. Not because I would think she was disfigured or ugly or anything along those lines, but because she would likely draw attention to both of us when we went out in public, and I do not enjoy being stared at. God... just knowing that my social anxiety affects me like this makes me feel like crap.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Give it a try. She might be great in person and you might fall in love.

If you find that the missing leg is a deal breaker then don't feel too bad about it. I am sure she has experienced guys quitting the conversation after she tells them about the leg.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Dude I played Katawa Shoujo


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I think I would date someone with a prosthetic leg.


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

I wouldn't personally but if you want, go for it dude. As long as you can still sleep with her I guess it's alright


----------



## JohnCrack (Jan 11, 2014)

oh Lord, I know it sounds creepy to have a single leg left in your body or someone you know but that doesn't affect someone's true self. If you can't date her then be her friend!<3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure. But I wouldn't date them out of pity or anything like that. Only if I had genuine interest in thier personality. Missing a leg doesn't make someone physically unappealing to me, nor "incomplete" or any less who that individual is.


----------



## INFPGamer (Jun 15, 2013)

I wouldn't mind. As long as they're a nice interesting compatible person. If I was married and my wife lost her leg, I wouldn't divorce her!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I kind of find girls with a prosthetic leg attractive. Then again I'll probably wind up with a blow up doll anyway or one of those japanese sex bots. Wish granted I guess.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

it doesnt really matter since you only talk to her online. you could easily stop talking to her.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Dude I played Katawa Shoujo


This guy gets it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Health is very important to me, so probably not.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Health is very important to me, so probably not.


Plenty of people with prosthetics are perfectly healthy. It's not as though they're some weird leper class of people.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Alas Babylon said:


> Plenty of people with prosthetics are perfectly healthy. It's not as though they're some weird leper class of people.


But they have issues with their prosthetic legs, don't they? Pressure sores, pain. And prosthetics are very expensive.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

F*** yes.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

yes i would


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

If he had accepted the situation himself so he'd be all "yup I have one leg, deal with it" and make pirate jokes to make me laugh.

But really, yes I would.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I definitely would.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah, i'd date a girl with a prosthetic leg. i don't see why i wouldn't


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Probably not


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it would be cool, but it wouldn't be a soul reason to date some one. 
You should give this thing more of a chance, i think you are looking at the situation with only negatives. i would see it as a positive.. sure once ye are on the same level what does it matter?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

why the ***** not


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

idk


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sure, doesn't bother me.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

No chance


----------



## mind0vermatter (Jan 29, 2014)

Having a prosthetic leg doesnt make her a loser or an "uncool" person. Also, she must have talked to a lot of guys, doesnt make all those guys pathetic. If you are not that into her physically in the first place and you keep talking to her out of desperation, later in your relationship, you won't be able to emotionally/physically commit 100% and you'll feel guilty anyways. I what I said makes sense..


----------



## mind0vermatter (Jan 29, 2014)

that being said.. yes I'd date someone with a prosthetic leg only if I think she is attractive.(personality-wise and physically)


----------



## r77115 (Feb 2, 2014)

I would date someone with a prosthetic leg. The older you get, stuff like that doesn't really matter. Sometimes people get into accidents, lose limbs, etc. They can't help it. That's life. If she likes you, don't pass her up.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sure why not. Just one tho.


----------



## Asdf*456 (Feb 1, 2014)

I see no issues with it.


----------



## karawbawl (Feb 2, 2014)

Um.. she's not a lower form of being because she has a prosthetic leg... Kind of offensive that you think that way. 

Answering the question, I would. If they were hot and I like them then I don't care!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I like the person for who they are, not just because they have two legs...so yeah, I would date someone like that.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Edit:
Ugh that wasn't sensitive of me, but your question pissed me off,
Try to see her as a whole human being, and not seeing her just as a status of a person that is missing a leg, if it does bothers you (which is okey, my problem was you asking us and generalizing her...) be honest about it with yourself, and try not to hurt her feelings and be mean as I was with my previous post, count to ten ha?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

In your second sentence (or what should have been) you mention 'she's not that good looking' before any peg leg was ever mentioned.

Sounds like you weren't all that enamored with her anyway. The only reason at this point to proceed is to find out if your feelings about them might change as you get to know her better. I wouldn't hold much against you if you decide not to continue contacting her if it's that awkward to you. You would be doing both of yourselves a favor that way.

Was she born like that? did she lose the leg in Iraq? There's a story behind it. That builds character. You got to appreciate that.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Of course. I feel bad that anyone in that situation has to worry about being rejected over something so unimportant.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Any girl who has seen Orange is the New Black will tell you Yes, yes I would date a man with a prosthetic leg. Gladly. Immediately.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely. I have a prosthetic brain and I'm not about to discriminate against other prosthetic body parts.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

You are over thinking this, if you like her keep at it, if you don't then don't, but considering you said 'the only girl I can get is one with a prosthetic leg' it sounds to me like you've already discounted her and I'm sure she could do better than someone who thinks that way, so maybe just wind things down.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Course, Katawa Shoujo was the s***. ;-)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

If I found her otherwise attractive, then yeah. I admit, I don't fantasise about amputees very often, as surprising as that may be, but it's not something that would bother me too much.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*poll it*

spread it. With a few answer options


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey, I'm willing to compromise with these manboobs of mine, you know


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Course, Katawa Shoujo was the s***. ;-)
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I worked in an office of the company who made these. In the factory. For injured soldiers and anyone

I got fired; it wasn't a prosthetic issue. It was the very first day, in 2011, that I felt so diminished after too many redundancies. I resorted to my first SA website, before this one.
I'd like this girl who still has her knees. Maybe not so lovely licking stumps

Now I feel I've got a prosthetic mind by swallowing anti-epileptic pills to stop me having seizures. But I still have seizures that keep me in hospital for a while. I'm positive about it


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

twitchy666 said:


> I worked in an office of the company who made these. In the factory. For injured soldiers and anyone
> 
> I got fired; it wasn't a prosthetic issue. It was the very first day, in 2011, that I felt so diminished after too many redundancies. I resorted to my first SA website, before this one.
> I'd like this girl who still has her knees. Maybe not so lovely licking stumps
> ...


Oh wow, is there much demand for this kind of prosthetic? I think these ones are made specifically for athletics in particular (and their pretty damn fast !)


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

If she was attractive and had a good personality, 'course. I don't look to legs for my attractiveness standards, anyway.

You could make the argument that her overcoming her injury/loss of leg would make her tougher and more able to endure the stresses of life/a relationship without going off the hook, in addition, so there's that too. Mental strength is attractive by any measure.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

As long as she doesn't hit me with the prosthetic. And no gun attachments. I will allow a sword or a Swiss army knife.

Oh, I forgot the shish kebab attachments. I'll allow those.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Of course I would. It would make no difference, as long as he was okay with himself.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No. I don't like handicapped people.


----------

